
 .onion - anc84
https://www.ietf.org/blog/2015/09/onion/
======
evolve2k
Wow the page that article was on is severely broken when viewed on iPhone
Safari, the main content is stuck on a second column and word wrapping every
say 2-3 words.

Surprising considering "The mission of the IETF is to make the Internet work
better..."

~~~
rakoo
Keyword: internet, not web. You should redirect your complaints towards Apple,
the W3C and/or the WHATWG.

~~~
evolve2k
The sites uses tables for layout.

I think your right, they've broken the Internet.

------
totony
I don't get the use of certificates for onion websites: isn't the name of the
service its public key? Why would you also need a certificate?

------
Phill_InHoles
Dibs on Router.Onion

